
Mac hardware options for indie devs, Spring 2020 - ingve
https://aplus.rs/2020/mac-hardware-options-for-indie-devs-spring-2020/
======
greendave
"This article is aimed at small companies and serious indie developers who do
this for living; not for home and hobby use."

"Mac mini is not an option, don’t even look at it."

Absent any discussion, I'd be inclined to ask why. The Mini certainly won't
win any bang-for-the-buck awards, but compared to the $3500 27" iMac he
eventually recommends, it gives up a discrete GPU, 2 CPU cores and virtually
nothing else, while saving a good chunk of money, plus the ickiness of having
to junk a perfectly good 5K display when the iMac eventually fails.

~~~
StudentStuff
I just picked up a Mac Mini for recompiling a handful of apps. If I were
developing daily on it, a better specced machine might be worth it, but 2 to 4
year old Mac Minis are cheap, have the latest MacOS and fulfill my needs.

~~~
zhoujianfu
Hey! Can you email me to talk about your t-mobile sim swap hack from January
sometime? My email is in my profile... thanks!

